# Audible members sale



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

A "first in series" sale from Audible.
http://www.audible.com/mt/FirstinaSeries15?source_code=FBIGBWS08221490SX
It says some as low as $3.99, but when I just bought some (using that $10 credit from last month, I picked ones that were $1.99, and got 5.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I picked up Daughter of Smoke and Bone, A Quick Bite (also got the 2 books that follow it in the series, Love Bites and Single White Vampire since WhisperSync price on those was $2.99) and The Gunslinger.

There are a couple of others I'm still trying to decide on.


----------

